# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  [Tư vấn] Bộ máy chơi game tầm 25tr

## hoangthikd

hiện tại cũng sắp tới tết rồi, em đang có ý định làm một case 25tr với mục đích không gì khác hơn ngoài việc cày game cùng với làm đồ án chuyên về cad và một chút về 3dsmax.

----------


## thuthao813

*trả lời: [tư vấn] bộ máy chơi game tầm 25tr*

thớt dữ dội thiệt có đầu tư hén tận 25 củ luôn

----------


## hoangdatst

*trả lời: [tư vấn] bộ máy chơi game tầm 25tr*

bộ này thử có vẻ hợp đó thớt 
*cpu:* intel xeon e3-1231v3 3.4ghz (3.7ghz turbo boost ) haswell lga 1150
*ram:* corsair vengeance pro series 16gb ( 2x8gb ) ddr3 bus 1600 cas 9 
*vga* : palit nvidia gtx 960 jetstream 2gb ( 128 bit ) ddr5
*mainboard intel:* asus h97 pro gamer - lga 1150 
*ssd:* ssd plextor m6s 128gb - true speed sata 3
*hdd 1:* western digital caviar red 3tb - 24/7 64mb cache sata 3
*case:* golden 5888
*psu* corsair builder vs550 550w

----------


## chuyenxemay

*trả lời: [tư vấn] bộ máy chơi game tầm 25tr*

hix pc mà 25 triệu thì nó mạnh tới cỡ nào trời

----------


## dunghoang

*trả lời: [tư vấn] bộ máy chơi game tầm 25tr*




> hix pc mà 25 triệu thì nó mạnh tới cỡ nào trời


thường thôi dàn chơi game thì phải như thế chứ cùi hơn sao chơi mấy game đỉnh cao được

----------


## LinhNguyen

*trả lời: [tư vấn] bộ máy chơi game tầm 25tr*

như này đi bạn đại khái là thế ok
*main msi h97 gaming 3 tặng muose kinzu v3
cpu intel xeon e3 1231
ram 2x8gb 1600 gskill ripjaw x
hdd seagate 1tb
ssd kingston v300 120gb
case ares g1 black window
psu corsair vs 550w
vga gtx970 4gd5t oc*

----------


## Duyvn

*trả lời: [tư vấn] bộ máy chơi game tầm 25tr*




> như này đi bạn đại khái là thế ok
> *main msi h97 gaming 3 tặng muose kinzu v3
> cpu intel xeon e3 1231
> ram 2x8gb 1600 gskill ripjaw x
> hdd seagate 1tb
> ssd kingston v300 120gb
> case ares g1 black window
> psu corsair vs 550w
> vga gtx970 4gd5t oc*


duyệt bộ này khá là chuẩn trong tầm giá à nghen

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

*trả lời: [tư vấn] bộ máy chơi game tầm 25tr*

yêu cầu tầm tiền cao quá chả biết tư vấn bộ nào nữa

----------


## trinhhiep.camera

*trả lời: [tư vấn] bộ máy chơi game tầm 25tr*

bộ 25 triệu chắc hoành tráng lắm nhể, mà có màn hình chưa hay cần màn hình luôn trong 25 tr bạn

----------

